# Please advise re: E:Signature verification failed



## southpaw420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok, I've flashed a couple of different mods now (AS10,, CM7.1.2 Mesmerizemtd). I was planning on flashing cm10 but after going back to stock last time, every time I try to install any .zip files, mainly the Flashable Root Pkg renamed update, I get the signature error. I'm guessing I have to Odin Cwm now to get back to rooted, and after I do that I should be able to install zip files again, right?

Thnx


----------



## southpaw420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I don't know what I did but everything seems to be back on track. I got cm10 flashed and it is one sick ass mod. Thanx jt1134, and thanx cm.


----------

